# Pillar pod?



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

I can't find a triple pillar pod for a GTO and do not think they are made. Does anyone know where i can get one or someone who custom makes them? I already know about the center gauge pod which I will resort to if no pillar pods are available.


----------



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

*found it!*



1fstGTO23 said:


> I can't find a triple pillar pod for a GTO and do not think they are made. Does anyone know where i can get one or someone who custom makes them? I already know about the center gauge pod which I will resort to if no pillar pods are available.


I actually found where they sell single, dual, and triple gauge pods for a 04-06 GTO so I don't need to know anymore lol.:cheers


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

where?? tell me


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd like to know which ones you're looking at as well.


----------



## 1fstGTO23 (Feb 18, 2011)

Team SCSS makes them. You have to send in your A pillar but they do a great job I have seen some pictures and videos of them very good work. I'm going to order a triple pod soon. Here is the thread that I got from a guy off of youtube where I saw his. You can call them and ask for current prices.
SCSS tripple a-pillar - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## OmikronPhi (Jul 24, 2009)

West Coast Speed, Custom Automotive Accessories is the one that is now making the single, double, and triple gauge pods for the A-pillar...waiting for some installed pics but from what I've seen so far it looks to be a pretty close match for the factory fabric


----------

